# SO MUCH CUTE HEDGEHOG PARAPHERNALIA!



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

So, I went to etsy.com and typed in "Hedgehog"... BAD IDEA!! I am now $80 poorer... but I have a pair of earrings, a necklace, and a ring to show for it haha.  In my searching I came across this

http://www.etsy.com/listing/64394245/pe ... %2Fjewelry

...which TOTALLY reminded me of Moothecow on here! Such cute stuff!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh hey, that's ME :lol:

And, aaaahhh, why did you post that link! I want that necklace so much now!

OH AND through that link I found these, too... oh no. I really want to get them: http://www.etsy.com/listing/7111978...earch_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade/jewelry

I also really like this (it looks like Misha!): http://www.etsy.com/listing/6202063...earch_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade/jewelry

And this: http://www.etsy.com/listing/7523795...hog&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

Which necklace, earrings and ring did you get?


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I WANT ALL THOSE TOO!! Hedgehog penchants can be quite traumatizing to bank accounts. :/

I bought one of each of these

Ring
http://www.etsy.com/listing/70326669/he ... t=handmade

Earrings
http://www.etsy.com/listing/62627961/he ... t=handmade

Necklace
http://www.etsy.com/listing/62020630/ti ... t=handmade

If you buy that necklace we'll be TWINNERS!!  haha  If they weren't so freaking cute then I wouldn't want to buy stuff with them all over it. :roll:


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

LOVE that silver hedgehog pendant, wish I had money right now


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You two are pure evil. I searched 'hedgehog' and got over a hundred pages...all filled with hedgie stuff...cute, affordable hedgie stuff...until you buy $200 worth...then not so affordable.

Evil. :twisted:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Augh cute overloadddddddddddd! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I've lost a large sum of money to etsy sellers featuring hedgehog items. XD

Here are some things I'd get if I had money:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/60582921/mo ... k-hedgehog
http://www.etsy.com/listing/61442018/ha ... %2Fjewelry
http://www.etsy.com/listing/78110472/ti ... t=handmade

And those aren't the only ones!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

> You two are pure evil. I searched 'hedgehog' and got over a hundred pages...all filled with hedgie stuff...cute, affordable hedgie stuff...until you buy $200 worth...then not so affordable.
> 
> Evil.


Hahahahaha I'M SORRY!!!! I know what you mean... I spent a total of $85 on hedgehog jewelry today. D:


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Etsy itself is so addictive, when you add hedgies into the mix it's just unreal! Too much cuteness for the wallet to handle!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

LOL! I try to avoid Etsy for this exact reason. But there stuff is just so cute!!!


----------

